# 30-6 Pen & Red Mallee Burl Desk Display



## 65GTMustang (Mar 22, 2011)

I have mentioned this project in a couple of over threads.
It is finial finished and ready to critique!

The Pen is a Sand Rattle Snake 30-6 converted Twist pen
Barrel / kit compliments of the "SNAKE KILLER" Seamus!!!
The pen is regally presented as it rest on two deer points.

The Stand is a piece of Australian Red Mallee Burl - I turned the burl like I would a winged vessel - I turned the center to be higher / thicker than the ends - This allowed me to carve into the burl to set up the Business Card Holder. The other side of the card holder is a cut off piece from the same burl.
The base / Footing is a "Floating Foot" This gives the slab the appearance of floating.
This is difficult to see from the angle of the photo againts my black photo tent back drop

The Stand is 11" in length by 4" wide

Now
BRING ON THE COMMENTS!!!
I welcome good honest critique from my fellow turners

Thanks
Kevin

A good point was made to get a closer picture of the pen - So here it is


----------



## snyiper (Mar 22, 2011)

Love that pen nice job on it. My only suggestion would be use the other clip one like you have is barrel up and is weak and tends to bend the barrel down clips seem a lil stouter.


----------



## MarkD (Mar 22, 2011)

I think it looks awesome! Great Job.


----------



## broitblat (Mar 22, 2011)

I think the pictures don't show off the pen very well because of the scale, but I love the desk stand -- great idea, nicely done.

  -Barry


----------



## 65GTMustang (Mar 22, 2011)

Barry - Great suggestion - I have included two pictures of the pen only.
Thanks


----------



## 65GTMustang (Mar 22, 2011)

Glenn - Good to know - I will change that clip out - I don't want a potential new owner to have issues with it.
 
*QUESTION TO ALL;*
The business card holder has super thin wood business cards - They are from a company that custom laser engraves them - however they are $2.00 each!!!!
That can get a little expensive.  
Does anyone know of a source for either the blank maple wood cards or a less expensive source to have them printed?


----------



## PenPal (Mar 22, 2011)

Kevin,

You put a lot of thought and preparation into your pen, stand and pen rest. Using also the card material, the method of supporting is quite unique and commendable. Somehow that antler rest appeals to me far more than using it in a pen the shape is delightful.

Red Mallee being one of my favourite timbers received a new treatment the way you faced it with those elements in a subdued way it emphasises the pen and card, the main purpose of a stand.

So often I wish the crippling postage rates were from here more friendly however my daughter who lives in Utah I will give a small Burl cap to take back with her to the states at the end of July then post to you so you can try using the Burl with the pimply stuff on top and if you have an interest in golf the head of a Golf Club Driver. If you pm me I will send a few pics and you can tell me what you think of this idea of mine in my attempt to share.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## boxerman (Mar 22, 2011)

Very nice pen and stand.


----------



## seamus7227 (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice job turning that snake blank, however I usually put the seam on the opposite side of the clip so the nice pattern shows on the same side as the clip. I like the stand too! Very nice use of materials!


----------



## corian king (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice job!!


----------



## crabcreekind (Mar 22, 2011)

that has to be the coolest pen holder i have seen.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 22, 2011)

Excellent work Kev! looks great.


----------



## Dudley Young (Mar 22, 2011)

Make some of those myself. That is a real beauty. BZ


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Mar 23, 2011)

Only thing I see wrong with it ...... it isn't mine..........


----------



## Aussiedean (Mar 23, 2011)

Great use of many materials, from diferent parts of your country and mine. Well done.


----------



## 65GTMustang (Mar 23, 2011)

*WOW*
*Thanks to all - Those are all extremely nice comments - much appreciated!*
** 
*ALL THE BEST,*
*KEVIN*


----------

